# Ladies, what do you think about this?



## Noana (May 30, 2005)

http://www.udefineu.com

I ordered the free demo just to see how it is.


----------



## Noana (May 30, 2005)

No opinions about this--good or bad? I thought this might be a good way to cope with social anxiety--knowing exactly what to do and how to act in certain situations... :stu


----------



## Fawn (Apr 28, 2005)

Well, since theres a free 30 days I would try it and then if it doesn't help at all, send it back. You can also get alot of those tips online as well. 

Personally, I wouldn't buy it. I have very little money in the first place and it seems kinda like a scam to me.


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

Wow, I always wanted to attend finishing school  This looks really amazing...it doesn't seem fake to me. How did you find this, Noana?


----------



## convincingsmile (Jun 27, 2005)

let's be honest.

this being the _positive_ thinking forum, after all:

i found it positively SEXIST.

:um


----------



## nathicana (Dec 20, 2011)

This is positively sexist and disgusting. Why would you want to hide behind a false facade of what consumerism wants you to be as woman? You're buying into their ploy, and it's only going to serve to further alienate you from yourself and make you uncomfortable in your own skin.


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

nathicana said:


> This is positively sexist and disgusting. Why would you want to hide behind a false facade of what consumerism wants you to be as woman? You're buying into their ploy, and it's only going to serve to further alienate you from yourself and make you uncomfortable in your own skin.


Although I'm against consumerism, I'm willing to argue that letting someone plaster themselves with makeup and strive to look how they want (Or what they think they want) is acceptable, to say using make up will "alienate you from yourself" is like saying all drugs will fry your mind. Some people certainly have some issues with themselves which is very often prayed upon by companies, however I believe the way you're going against it is all wrong in terms of explaining.

A word of warning to others however is before buying such a thing question your own reasons as to why you're doing it, and if you still feel uncomfortable with yourself, then perhaps not work on your looks, but how you see yourself.


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Noana said:


> No opinions about this--good or bad? I thought this might be a good way to cope with social anxiety--knowing exactly what to do and how to act in certain situations... :stu


I find the stressing about what to do/not do is the core of my social anxiety. Would this program simply feed into that anxiety? You are being taught that there is a certain way to do things, but life is really not like that. Real life requires a certain amount of flexibilty and spontaneity.

Having said that, I think the voice training looks interesting and relevant to me, but I have a few books on that already.


----------



## Alluring prince (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey, I did some Googling and came across this: http://www.amazon.com/UdefineU-Self-Esteem-Style-Women/dp/B00027Z38A Should help in your decision.


----------

